# Is the loft at the right place



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello

Is it proper to put the loft as shown.

Regards.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes it is Looks good


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The aviary is great to face it south or south east so yes. make sure you leave wall space for perches.. you need more of those than the number of birds.


----------



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

*window question*

Hi!

Can we make a window for the loft of plexiglass.
Is it safe for winter.

All the best.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I have both in my loft, I haven't had any problems in the winter. The door in my breeding loft is plexiglass and the other 2 windows are glass. I wouldn't use to thin plexiglass.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Only problem with plexiglass is it can get expensive the thicker you get. Shadybug - can it be used for sky light panels, will it take snow loads on a roof if braced properly?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I guess it would take the snow, look at those clear panels you use with tin, there very thin and break easily.


----------

